
How the logos of today's giant companies looked like during their startup phase - arprocter
http://logoevolve.com/
======
Chefkoochooloo
Wow, can you imagine if these companies kept their original logo's?

~~~
jiblylabs
some actually look pretty nice

~~~
arprocter
The old Firefox one is good.

VW rather swastika-y, but I guess that's to be expected

